# [SOLVED] Buying a copy of 8.1 retail



## Natsuke (Apr 15, 2011)

Hi all.

I'm considering buying Windows 8.1 retail for my laptop and was wondering if I buy it from non-MS stores like G2PLAY and register it, will it work with Microsoft? I want to have a legal copy of windows on laptop, and windows from that site is much cheaper then in stores here where I live.

Best regards, Natsuke.


----------



## Corday (Mar 3, 2010)

*Re: Buying a copy of 8.1 retail*

Their games and software is questionable as to legality.


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

*Re: Buying a copy of 8.1 retail*

I too would recommend perhaps go straight through Microsoft.


----------



## Natsuke (Apr 15, 2011)

*Re: Buying a copy of 8.1 retail*

Thanks for answers.

I know several people that bought games years ago that still work normally with steam, but on this one I'm gonna listen to you since price is unrealistically low for windows, even more because its retail version.

Just a thought, can OEM windows be somehow usable when I change motherboard (when I buy for desktop) since its expensive for me to buy each time new copy?


----------



## sobeit (Nov 11, 2007)

*Re: Buying a copy of 8.1 retail*

I would be careful with buy any operating system from that site. when the price is as low as they have it, there is usually a play with words and you will end up with a retail eom version which is legit but can only be used one time on a newly built computer that never had an operating system. 

If you upgrade the motherboard on a desktop computer and using oem from either the computer manufacturer or a system builders retail version, you are required by microsoft to purchase a new oem with each motherboard upgrade. . If you are using the full retail version, you can continue to use it no matter the motherboard.


----------



## Natsuke (Apr 15, 2011)

*Buying a copy of 8.1 retail*

Case here is next, I want to buy win 8 OEM for a desktop that didn't come with OS. So each time I change motherboard I need to buy new windows? 
I hope they aren't enforcing this strictly as it's expensive to buy new windows each time. Isn't there a way to keep current OEM to install?


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

*Re: Buying a copy of 8.1 retail*

You're okay with moving an OS you purchased as a standalone to a new system as long as the old system is deactivate of that copy of Windows.


----------



## sobeit (Nov 11, 2007)

*Re: Buying a copy of 8.1 retail*



Natsuke said:


> Case here is next, I want to buy win 8 OEM for a desktop that didn't come with OS. So each time I change motherboard I need to buy new windows?
> I hope they aren't enforcing this strictly as it's expensive to buy new windows each time. Isn't there a way to keep current OEM to install?


I want to make a correction - for whatever reason I was thinking win7 when I replied earlier. OEM rules have changed with win8. The rules I previously mentioned is still in effect for win7 and older but with win8 and, as far as I know includes 8.1, you can transfer it to a new motherboard as long as the previous installed is removed. Microsoft likes to confuse people with their licensing rules. 

Windows system builder licensing for personal use

Windows 8 EULA


----------



## Natsuke (Apr 15, 2011)

*Re: Buying a copy of 8.1 retail*

Thanks for answers, thats what I've been looking for! Makes my choice much easier


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

Be sure to run the Windows 8.1 Upgrade Assistant - http://windows.microsoft.com/en-us/windows-8/upgrade-from-windows-7-tutorial


----------

